# Decatur, GA: ID - 24403, M, Black & Cream, HW+



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14122409

Sweet older boy, abandoned by his owners. Obviously in sad shape, his coat is in need of a real good grooming. He also has flop ears, the cartilage feels stiffened as if they did not know how to correct his ears as a pup. I would guess this guy is in the 85-95 lbs range, but walks well on the leash for such a big dog. 

There was a couple interested in him today, but he tested positive for heartworms and it is now uncertain if they will still want him. 

If you are interested in rescue or adoption, please contact Jamie Martinez the Adoption Rescue Coordinator.

Dekalb Animal Services
845 Camp Road
Decatur, GA 30032
Phone: 404-294-3088
Fax: 404-294-2947
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh my..poor guy..just breaks my heart. He has lost the only home he knows and is now in this place. I hope someone can help him!


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

If he had a sponsor for HW, do you think they might reconsider?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ASPIf he had a sponsor for HW, do you think they might reconsider?


DogFoster can you find out??


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll be back at the shelter today to help with pictures and will see what I can find out! Thanks for asking!


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

The folks who looked at him yesterday were supposed to call today, but when I left they had not called. If a private citizen wants to adopt the dog, the shelter will waive his adoption fee to help offset the cost of his HW treatment. They will also schedule (but not pay for) his appointment for treatment at Lifeline Animal Project and follow up with them to make sure that the family finishes the treatment. 

I asked Jamie to find out if they are just concerned about his age for the treatment, or if it is a financial issue and mentioned that sponsorship may be raised if it would mean he gets a forever home.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Dog Foster thanks for all your info.
Is jamie the contact person who would know the most about him?
Hi there, do they know how this boy is with other dogs, approx. AGE, would hope w/ an intake card owners would know. I might POSSIBLY be able to foster short term and him treated for heartworms. IF I had a commitment from a Rescue....the tough part is that I don't know how many rescues are willing to come forward and commit to an older dog.
Has he been neutered?
Any all info would help.
ANY rescues out there that would commit if I had him treated and he would be available in 6 weeks to go to:
Walton
PLEASE email me off list-email on my website
Thanks
Walton


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Jamie is the Adoption/Rescue coordinator at the shelter and would be the best one to talk to for logistics for pulling/adoption or general info on the dogs.

At Dekalb most "owner surrenders" look worse than the dogs they get in as stray and the folks doing the surrendering don't have the time of day to fill out the info card for the animals. 

I didn't check his teeth, but can look into the age for you. In the meantime, I can tell you that he is not neutered. He is in a run with other dogs and doing just fine with them. He didn't mind having perfect strangers brush him when they came to visit. He is pretty low key when he is out in the play yard. 

If you have other questions, feel free to let me know and I'll see what I can find out. Thanks for wanting to help this older gentleman!


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks so much for your input. I called Shelter and Jamie is at an adoption event and not back in til Tuesday. I talked with Beth who said this boy is WONDERFUL...they would NOT have kept him this long if he hadn't been. NOTE intake Date of 5/8!! He is not a youngster but she is guessing SIX to SEVEN years old.NO negatives...said he thinks he's big stuff which is typical of an intact male but a real sweetie! He has been in the pen with MULTIPLE intact and neutered dogs and does FINE. There has been SOME interest but all have shied away when they hear heartworm positive.
ONCE again, I will pull this dog and have him treated for heartworms( out of my OWN pocket) if a rescue is willing to COMMIT Energy level, on a scale of 1 to 10 he's probaby a 5...needs to be walked daily.
PLEASE don't let this boy slip thru the cracks. Six to 7 is not that old and his drop ears add to his character...
PLS email me off list if a rescue is willing to help. With HW treatment you would have a month to make a place and I also have a couple of contacts with transport.
.............hoping that someone will come forward
Walton


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi there Dog Foster,
I've sent you a private email...if you aren't sure where it is, there should be a flashing "My Stuff" at the top of the page and you click there
Thanks
Walton


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow, is he adorable, and look at that stack! Got a little pouty face with ears that speak to me. Wish he were closer so I could photograph him!


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

PLEASE if a rescue can come forward...I will have him totally vetted including HW treatment..Beth at Shelter said he is great with other dogs, he shares a pen w/ other intact males!! This MUST be a wonderful boy for them to have held him for close to TWO months!Shelter also states:
"This dog's name is Rocky. He was abandoned by his former owners. He is an older male Shepherd mix. He is very sad and confused about what has happened to him. Please come to meet this boy if you are interested in giving him the second chance that he deserves.
Intake date: 5/8/2009"
Walton


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Look at that sad face.







Poor baby...


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

He is beautiful. Any news?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

The only news is that we need a rescue group to come forward to commit; I will pull him, coordinate transport with Ga contacts to get him to me near charleston and treat him for heartworms.
Can anyone step up to help this boy?
Email me off list- my email address is below
please help
walton


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Please..can someone help him!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Bumping for the sweet, floppy eared boy.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

I got an email from Jamie M from shelter today and paws crossed it all works out. DOG FOSTER I never heard from you...do you volunteer at this shelter? It doesn't appear that Dekalb is high kill but timing can be everything with some shelters in having someone who can pull....
Here's email:
Walton
I just wanted to let you know that it looks like the people who are interested in Rocky are going to adopt him and treat his heartworms. I will let you know when it is finalized.

Jamie Martinez
Animal Adoption/Rescue Coordinator
DeKalb Animal Services and Enforcement
845 Camp Road
Decatur, Georgia 30032
main: (404) 294-2996


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope so..please let us know if you hear more! Dekalb is a high kill shelter!


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Walton - sent you a note back, sorry I wasn't around this week, out celebrating my anniversary. 

I had not heard yet either way from Jamie on the adoption, so thank you for posting that here!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump..


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Was at the shelter today to help with pictures. Jamie heard back from the folks who looked at this big guy, THEY ARE TAKING HIM!!!!! He should be leaving the shelter tomorrow. 

Big thanks to all who kept sending positive thoughts his way!


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

yeahhhhhhhhh


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks so very much Andrea....there was just something about his "look" that I couldnt' stand the thought of his being there....down South I might compare it to..<u>Going to a dance..</u>.the pretty younger girls or boys have a FULL dance card and those that have a 'quirk',dont' look as cute, even may be older girls/boys...are the wallflowers....
So often I go for the wallflowers...who turn into butterflies with lots of soul!
Go Rocky....
Walton


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bumping you til I know you re safe


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I just saw his listing is marked as adopted..YAY!!


----------

